# Tire Option Opinions



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I love the factory Michelin's that came on my LTZ.. I will be buying another set when these are worn out.. As of today I have 72k on them.. Not bad if you ask me..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I would recommend using Goodyear they are oem on the 12' Eco for a reason. The Goodyear Fuel Max are quality tires and help with efficiency. 

I noticed your from Alaska and I assume your in the market for tires that will mainly be used for snow and winter driving condtions. I dont have much experience with those type of tires so I dont have any advice to offer. But I will say if your looking to purchase a set of quality tires Goodyear is a well known and respected brand.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you for both of your responses, Michelin was one that I was considering. These will be my summer tires that will go with my rims. I can get Michelin tires at Costco which is where I usually get tires. I will also look into the Goodyears too, I think a good eco tire would be nice to have.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure how expensive they are for 17, I know they don't come for 16s, but the Nitto Motivo is by far the best all season tire thats also great for fuel economy I've ever had on my car. They last a longgggg time, and coming from me, you can trust me that it will take a lot to break these tires loose, all they ever do is grip like glue.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Search Nokian Tires | American Racing Wheels and Rims | TiresByWeb.com


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Hmmm, thank you for the responses, I didn't even think about Nitto or Nokian


----------

